# Excel 2007



## xloouch (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab mich gefragt, ob es möglich ist, in Excel (07) eine Drop Down Liste zu erstellen

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Leola13 (30. Mai 2007)

Hai,

Zelle markieren - Daten - Gültigkeitsprüfung - Reiter Einstellungen - Zulassen : Liste - Quelle : (den entsprechenden Bereich wählen) - Häkchen bei Zellendropdown.

Ich hoffe, das war es was du gesucht hast. ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## xloouch (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Danke für die Hilfe. Aber ich find das Feld Gültigkeitsprüfung nicht..


******** edit *******

Sorry... habs gefunden. war nicht genau das, was ich wollte.. 


******* /edit *******
Grüsse


----------

